# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Drones para fumigación

## AgroFórum.pe

Temas similares: Artículo: Walmart usaría 'drones' para realizar entregas a domicilio Artículo: El futuro: ¿Drones para transportar productos hortofrutícolas del productor al cliente? Artículo: Sector agrícola se beneficiará con uso de drones para prevenir huaicos Artículo: EE.UU. autoriza fumigación en destino para exportación de arándanos chilenos El Perú tiene solo cinco avionetas para la fumigación aérea de toda su área agrícola

----------

